# عايز تصمم طريق .. حمل الملف ده .. مشاركة متميزة من المهندس محمد سليم



## civileng5 (20 مارس 2010)

عايز تصمم طريق .. شوف المرفقات ... دعواتكم


----------



## ديار26 (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
بانتظار البقية...............


----------



## الامير الجارح (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي على هذه المشاركه الطيبه

ومنتظرين منك بقيــة الدروس

وشكرا لك اخي مره اخرى ...


----------



## لمييييس (20 مارس 2010)

_مشكور كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير_


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (20 مارس 2010)

بصراحة اكثر من رائع


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sympo (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## taha.civil (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## shabib (22 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر وربارك اله فيك يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## hemaxplode (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز
فى انتظار البقية
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 مارس 2010)

جــــــــزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## مجاهد عمر (22 مارس 2010)

اين باقي الدروس


----------



## hassanaki (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور وننتظر البقية


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2010)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية عام الى قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * عايز تصمم طريق .. حمل الملف ده .. مشاركة متميزة من المهندس محمد سليم *


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
اخي العزيز التكرم برفع باقي الملفات


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## دموع الاحزان (30 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (30 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا أخى*



civileng5 قال:


> عايز تصمم طريق .. شوف المرفقات ... دعواتكم


ارجو ان تكون استفدت من الدروس وده واضح طبعا انت رفعت الدرس الاول لكن انا نفذت الطرق المذكورة فى الدرس وشرحت بقية الدروس ولمن يرغب فى تحميل بقية الدروس يذهب الى مشاركتى التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90555-4.html
عموما كله فى الخير وكلنا عرب
اسمى الحقيقى هو فى الملتقى وابو طه اسم العائلة


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

ال فشكر على المجهود ده


----------



## م انس الشباطات (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مستر ممادو (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## بسيم85 (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور كتير أخ سامح .. ممكن لو سمحت ترفعه مرّة اخرى


----------



## ahmed elyamany (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (1 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك .*​


----------



## محمد نايف النوايسه (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا"


----------



## saltouh2005 (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا عندي سوال بسيط
مالفرق بين land four &autocad land


----------



## بسيم85 (2 أبريل 2010)

يا أخ سامح .. الرجاء رفع الملف على موقع آخر مثل فور شيرد


----------



## ahmad albna (2 أبريل 2010)

*طلب مساعدة في Land*

اطلب من خبراء والذين لديهم معرفة تامة ببرنامج لاند دسك توب . شرح قوائم البرنامج شرحاً مختصراً 
كل قائمة على حدى. وعلى سبيل المثال قائمة . 
point 
ماذا تعني point settings 
وهكذا الى اخر القائمة المنسدلة .
وجازاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ahmad albna (2 أبريل 2010)

*طلب مساعدة في برنامج الاند*

اطلب من خبراء والذين لديهم معرفة تامة ببرنامج لاند دسك توب . شرح قوائم البرنامج شرحاً مختصراً 
كل قائمة على حدى. وعلى سبيل المثال من قائمة . 
point 
ماذا تعني point settings 
وهكذا الى اخر القائمة المنسدلة .
وجازاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## mohamedazab (2 أبريل 2010)

يجزيك الله كل خير


----------



## بديع راجح (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووور يابش مهندس وبارك الله فيك منتظرين الباقي


----------



## العباده (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك يا هندسة على الدرس الاول 

وبجد ننتظر الدرس الثاني ان وجد 

شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## الاخفش (9 مايو 2010)

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## الصقير200 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرراا اخوي


----------



## أبو ماجد (10 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد فرج (10 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## دودوالشقى (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## دودوالشقى (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 يونيو 2010)

ملف رائع وجيد وبيه معلومات قيمه


----------



## engmy (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجوا متابعتكم بتحميل باقى الدروس لتعم الفائدة


----------



## عبداللة السناري (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوركتي ر


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ونريد
منك اكثر فى هندسة الطرق بالاخص


----------



## odwan (3 يوليو 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وبورك فيكم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (4 يوليو 2010)

والله جميل ومفيد للغاية.........بالتوفيق.


----------



## م الجراني (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loay ks (9 يوليو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kanan (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككووووووووور


----------



## fares alabed (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا وبارك الله فيك اين باقى الدروس


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير مشكور :20:​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووور ونأمل في البقية​*


----------

